# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo и NetApp заключили соглашение о глобальном стратегическом партнерстве

## Labs

*
Минск, 17 сентября 2018 г.*  — На конференции Transform 2.0 компания *Lenovo* (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), входящая в глобальный рейтинг Fortune 500 и являющаяся лидером интеллектуальной трансформации, заключила глобальное партнёрское соглашение с компанией *NetApp* (NASDAQ: NTAP), которая также входит в рейтинг Fortune 500 и является признанным лидером в построении решений для хранения данных и предоставлении гибридных облачных услуг. Основная цель сотрудничества двух компаний — создание и продвижение инновационных технологий, которые упростят компаниям различного масштаба модернизацию существующих ИТ-инфраструктур и ускорят их цифровую трансформацию. Будучи лидерами в сферах высокопроизводительных вычислений и построения систем хранения данных с использованием флеш-технологий, Lenovo и NetApp занимают уникальную позицию и готовы предложить предприятиям любого масштаба совместные инновационные решения, которые позволят заказчикам по всему миру модернизировать свои ИТ-инфраструктуры, находящиеся как в локальных дата-центрах, так и в облаке. 

Две компании совместно разрабатывают широкое портфолио новых продуктов для хранения данных под брендом Lenovo. Новые продукты объединяют лучшие в отрасли решения для управления данными от NetApp со знаменитой аппаратной инфраструктурой ThinkSystem от Lenovo. Эти новые продукты будут использовать программное обеспечение от NetApp и будут создаваться на производственных мощностях Lenovo.

Кроме того, Lenovo и NetApp объявили о создании нового совместного предприятия в Китае, задачей которого будет поставка локализованных и спроектированных под потребности китайского рынка продуктов для хранения и управления данными. Новое совместное предприятие ожидает разрешений от местных регуляторов и начнёт операционную деятельность уже весной 2019 года. 

«Lenovo последовательно стремится к построению ИТ-решений нового поколения — интеллектуальной трансформации бизнеса путем расширения спектра предложений для дата-центров, ориентированных на актуальные потребности заказчиков, — комментирует председатель совета директоров и исполнительный директор Lenovo Ян Юаньцин (Yang Yuanqing). — Чтобы удовлетворить потребности наших заказчиков, мы заключаем и поддерживаем партнерские отношения с глобальными лидерами в различных сегментах рынка решений для дата-центров». 

«В современной экономике глобального масштаба компаниям требуются совершенно новые подходы к организации ИТ-инфраструктур, которые помогут им на пути к цифровой трансформации. Благодаря новому партнерскому соглашению Lenovo и NetApp предложат своим заказчикам комплексное портфолио продуктов, решений и сервисных услуг, не имеющее аналогов на современном рынке, — комментирует старший исполнительный директор NetApp Джордж Курьян (George Kurian). — Объединяя дополняющие друг друга сильные стороны в построении инновационных решений, ориентированных на актуальные потребности, Lenovo и NetApp установят новые отраслевые стандарты и ускорят успех своих заказчиков». 

«Lenovo и NetApp занимают уникальные позиции на рынке, позволяющие им предложить своим заказчикам новое поколение высокопроизводительных решений для хранения и управления данными, которые обеспечат компаниям по всему миру совершенно новые уровни производительности, эффективности и гибкости, — сказал исполнительный вице-президент Lenovo и президент Lenovo Data Center Group Кирк Скауген (Kirk Skaugen). — Сегодня Lenovo является самой быстрорастущей серверной компанией в мире и остаётся верной своему стремлению быть самым надежным партнером для компаний, проводящих цифровую трансформацию бизнеса. Новые решения для хранения и обработки данных будут доступны для заказа в более чем 160 странах мира. Это стало возможным благодаря нашей развитой системе поставок, наличием сервисных центров по всему миру и постоянно растущей глобальной экосистеме партнеров». 

Первые решения в рамках этого партнерства — линейки систем хранения данных Lenovo ThinkSystem серий DE и DM — станут доступны к заказу уже в ближайшее время. Более подробную информацию о стратегическом партнерстве и другие новости с Transform 2.0 можно найти на странице [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

